# Sundance Central Modular at 28th NNGC



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Our 1:20.3 modular group, Sundance Central, participated in the 28th National Narrow Gauge Convention in Portland, OR the week of September 9th thu the 13th. We set-up in the convention hotel atrium which is one floor below the main lobby of the hotel. This was also the floor for all the clinics and model contest room. Our modular was entered into the contest category of modular/portable layout. 
We had a great fun time running trains at the convention especially since the modular gets to stay up the whole week of the convention. We had a lot of great compliments about the layout and enjoyed meeting all the attendees including a few folks from MLS. 
At Saturday's night awards program we were honored to receive First Place in the modular/portable layout category, Best of Show and the Caboose Hobbies Award. It was a great night." border=0> 
Here are a few photos of our set-up that can be seen from the looby floor above and some close-up shots of the new modules. 
Thanks for looking! 
Richard 
Sundance Central Modular Railroad 







" 







"


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard, 
It was really wonderful to finally get to see your great layout in person. We spent several hours walking around and around the modules and on each lap we would find some new detail or scene to marvel at. 

Also it was great to meet you in person after all the help and information you have given our club in developing our modules. 

Your team and your rail road are well deserving of all those awards presented. Congratulations! 

Keep up the great work 
Rick Marty


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 
Congratulations on the awards, your crew has built a fantastic layout and I'm sure that it's only the beginning of many awards that the 'Sundance Central' will accumulate, this layout has certainly raised the bar for modelers everywhere..... 
And that yard.....I figured the 'yard' was going to be big but that 2nd picture really shows.....it is huge..... 
Great job guys...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Great layout...recognized in due fashion with appropriate honors and deservedly so to the talents who built it. 
The transport and setup must be quite a task to ensure longetivity and prevent damage. 
Congratulations


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Large Scale Narrow Gauge has finally come into its own thanks to your group Richard. I'll bet quite a few eyebrows were raised among convention goers when they saw what's really possible in large scale. Congratulations to you and your group!! First Place is a huge honor!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

All I can say is.....WOW..again!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Youy guys are without words!!!! 

Great work!! 

Hope you make NEW videos! 

Bubba


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

No surprise here that you folks swept the awards. Congratulations. The overhead shots really put the size of the terminal in perspective. 

What is the purpose of the white framing along the interior of the layout? 

Is the shop that is visable through the doorway to the right in picture 4 the machine shop that you posted earlier? 

Love the seats the guys in the bull session are using in the last picture. 

Mike


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike O, 
The vertical pvc piping on the interior of the layout is for attachment of our backdrop and lighting. 
Here's an overhead photo of the completed layout. 
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Well we have had the "dog bone" type layout for quite a while and as I was looking at that last photo I thought that maybe a "T-bone" type layout would be an appropriate name but after looking at the rest of the photos it's got to be a "Porterhouse" type layout!


----------

